# General Finishes, Woodturners Finish



## dplloyd (Oct 29, 2013)

Watched Ed's video. 

Who has used it and what do you think? I want to buy some and try it myself. Looking for feedback first.


----------



## triw51 (Oct 29, 2013)

I think Ed has small samples really cheap that you can try.  I use it one some woods and CA on others.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 29, 2013)

Pat - you should ask around our club...especially Don Fluker

I've got a quart, be glad to give you an ounce or so at the next meeting for you to try it.


----------



## Deadhead (Oct 29, 2013)

I like it. I've been experimenting with the application process. More hits than misses.


----------



## nascrdad (Oct 29, 2013)

I just started using it. The wood looks better than with CA, but takes a little longer.


----------



## Dustygoose (Oct 30, 2013)

Got mine in and am starting to try it on different woods


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 30, 2013)

For those that have used it, how well does it hold up?


----------



## Dick Mahany (Oct 30, 2013)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> For those that have used it, how well does it hold up?


 
I switched to it a year ago and now use it exclusively. I don't yet have long term durability but I read somewhere that it was derived from a finish for bowling alleys if that says anything about durability :wink:


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 30, 2013)

I still use ca/blo for pens but use woodturners finish for most everything else.


----------



## dplloyd (Nov 1, 2013)

The Penguin said:


> Pat - you should ask around our club...especially Don Fluker
> 
> I've got a quart, be glad to give you an ounce or so at the next meeting for you to try it.


 

Shawn I'll take you up on that offer. I'll definitely be at the Nov meeting. Putting the finishing touches on my box this weekend.


----------

